# UNPROFOR Roto 5 - Oct 94 - Apr 95 - 1RCR



## the 48th regulator (6 Mar 2005)

Hi All,

I need your help.   I am thinking of setting up a scrap book of sorts for posterity, and to have as a keepsake.

I was wondering if anyone who served on the same tour as me would help me out with pictures, and stories associated with them.

I served In Charles Coy, but I would love to see any/all pics of the tour.   Predeployment, deployment, and arrival back.

Any help would be a appreciated.   PM and we can discuss how we can arrange and exchange (upload, mail).

It also will give me a chance to reassociate with you, my buddies, some of which I have not seen or heard from in 10 years!

dileas

John Tescione


----------



## Hockeycaper (11 Mar 2005)

Great Idea Tess,

I know we have talked about this on personal e-mail. But just wanted to put in my public support. I will be tearing my house apart looking for my boxes of pictures. 

Ben


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Mar 2005)

Cheers Ben

In particular, I remember we got group Photos taken right before the tour.  It was copmany, platoon, and we convinced the photographer to take a section picture.

If anyone knows how I can get my hands on these it would be much appreciated.  Do I go through Access to information.  Is there somewhere that I can contact i.e Public Affairs?

Anone out there that may have an idea, please post

dileas

tess


----------



## DaveK (13 Mar 2005)

Tess

I'll have to look it up in the Eight-Pointed Star from the tour, but one guy from int took most of the shots in the book.  I'll try to get in touch with him and see where the negs are.

PS

I was the sect comd for Rastevic Security that night.  Good on you and Badani, hope you are well.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Mar 2005)

Cheers Dave


BTW, I never got a copy, any Idea how I can find one these days? I have a few of the small monthly ones, but not the actual book

tess


----------



## DaveK (14 Mar 2005)

I'll check around.


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Mar 2005)

Thanks Dave

I appreciate that. Hey do you remember a Rob Mason from the 48th he was on duty that night I believe.  if so he is doing well, working in the film industry here with me (I know ugh Hollywood north)


tess


----------



## dirtnco (16 Mar 2005)

For back copies of the Eight point Star I beleive that you can get hold of The 1st Batt and ask for the final edition. The book has a bunch of photos of the BG at work (and in the case of AAP) play.
Pro Patria

TOW GUNNER 
UNPROFOR 94/95


----------



## Hockeycaper (17 Mar 2005)

Tess, 

To let you know I have contacted all of our old section except Paul S. I have passed on the request for pictures and hopefully they will come through for you. 

Ben


----------



## Badanai (26 Mar 2005)

I'll Take a look too buddy


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Mar 2005)

haha this is magic!!

Now all we need is the CO and the RSM to post!

tess


----------



## Badanai (27 Mar 2005)

well you know tes I could get Gen Sidmore to post lol


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Mar 2005)

only if he can contribute pictures or anything useful to me.

Remember on this site, I hold the rank above him.

hehhehhehe muhahahahwaaaaaaaaahahaha

tess


----------



## Badanai (28 Mar 2005)

Freak lol


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Apr 2005)

dirtnco said:
			
		

> For back copies of the Eight point Star I beleive that you can get hold of The 1st Batt and ask for the final edition. The book has a bunch of photos of the BG at work (and in the case of AAP) play.
> Pro Patria
> 
> TOW GUNNER
> UNPROFOR 94/95



I have been in contact with the Regimental museum, who put me on to the Sgt. In charge of 1RCR's kit shop.

He is looking into it!

Cheers and thanks for the advice!

dileas

tess


Alright team, lets do this, I need the pics coming, stories told etc etc


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Oct 2005)

I just want to post this to keep it fresh.

dileas

tess


----------



## DaveinOttawa (28 Nov 2005)

Johnny, its Dave from Ottawa (was in the GGFG, on our tour I was in the pioneer section, 9platoon, C-Coy).

I have lots of photos, newspaper clippings, the 8 pointed star. Lots of stuff. I put a scrap book together about 6 years ago.  I also went back to that part of Croatia in 2001 and revisited some of our old company areas and former OPs. Took some interesting photos. Some things really changed, others look the same.  

Been trying to find some of the guys from Charles Coy, are you in touch with any of them?

Dave D'Angelo
Ottawa,

davedangelo@hotmail.com


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Nov 2005)

Dave!

Great to hear from you man!  I have been in touch with a few of the guys, via the site, I will pm you shortly with some fo the guys info

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Dec 2005)

Want to kick this bad boy into gear again and wish everyone a Happy New year!!

Hogmanay!

dileas

tess


----------



## Mineguy (31 Dec 2005)

I get to spend every summer in your old AOR  since its where our summer place is 8)...I love that area and the scenery, land and "some" houses are moderatly cheap around gracac and some other places down towards zadar if youre in the market but theres still the "mine and uxo" problem.


----------



## Fusaki (10 Jan 2006)

Tess, If you're looking for someone specific who's still in 1RCR I might be able to help. I'm sure I could enlist the aid of Bad Pav as well.


----------



## Hockeycaper (16 Jan 2006)

Tess, and all others

Just wondering if you have recieved any pictures from the tour.....If so please forward them on. 

Thanks 
Ben


----------



## CTulipano (2 Nov 2006)

> I'll have to look it up in the Eight-Pointed Star from the tour, but one guy from int took most of the shots in the book.  I'll try to get in touch with him and see where the negs are.



The guy to talk to about this stuff is MCpl (ret) Rob Taylor. He was the Bn Photographer for that roto and put the roto scrapbook together. I'm sure he still has a ton of photo's and just about anything you'd be interested in. I'll send him an email with the link to this topic and you two can hash out the details.

C Tulipano
Sgt


----------



## Mcpl(Ret)Taylor (3 Nov 2006)

Yes I was the Bn Photog for that tour, and Rob Mason worked with me. If you see him say hello for me.

I am not sure what I would have left from that tour, or what shape it would be in now. When I left the forces, I didn’t think about saving it. Quite frankly I think I left a lot of it with the new photographer and I cant for the life of me remember who that was.

I will look through some boxes in the basement, but I wouldn’t hold my breath.


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Nov 2006)

Right on cheers!!

I keep in touch with Mason, quite a bit.  I will let him know youi said hi.

cheers

dileas

tess


----------



## Mcpl(Ret)Taylor (3 Nov 2006)

If I remember correctly Rob was the person who took the photos of the shot up jeep, I was on the wall when you pulled that thing in. I didnt find out about it till the next morning.


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Nov 2006)

That's right he did, he even snuck me two pics.

One of the Iltis, and one of my Flack Jacket.

Hey quick question.  What did it look like from the OP.  Did we look like a couple of drunken fools?  Were there sparks flying fromt he rims?

Quirky things I always wondered.

dileas

tess


----------



## CTulipano (6 Nov 2006)

Well with Phil driving there'd probably be sparks flying whether it was shot up or not so you'd have to be more specific..


----------

